# driver-only trains are safer than trains featuring a driver and guard



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

> An increase in automation could help to eliminate bottlenecks within the rail network and therefore improve the capacity and safety of train journeys, University of Huddersfield professor George Bearfield has claimed.
> 
> He also stated that driver-only trains are safer than trains featuring a driver and guard.
> 
> George Bearfield is the Director of System Safety and Health at Rail Safety and Standards Board (RSSB) and a visiting professor of Rail Safety at University of Huddersfield’s Institute of Railway Research.




http://www.railway-technology.com/n...-make-rail-travel-faster-claims-uk-professor/

Yes, I chose thread title for its attention getting factor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that because the driver and the guard get to yacking and ignore what else is going on?

By the way, is that what happened in Washington state lately?

Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

So as far as safety is concerned,, Single drive trains fall somewhere between,,,
A runaway train with no driver
and
A stationary roadside tourist attraction locomotive.


“When it comes to safety, automation will enable us to make the next step change by reducing exposure to harm, removing the variable element of human behaviour managing important controls and making better use of our unique talents as human beings.”
But but... imperfect humans with no rail experience create the software and design the hardware. By removing the human with the environment experience and knowledge,,
or How are your truly removing the imperfect human equation???
Ecc 9:11


----------



## HotGens (Jan 8, 2018)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Is that because the driver and the guard get to yacking and ignore what else is going on?
> 
> By the way, is that what happened in Washington state lately?
> 
> Greg


Did i miss what happendin DC?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Washington State is in the state of Washington.

Washington DC is in the state of Delaware, on the other coast 

Greg


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Washington DC is closer to the "Right Coast"...Washington State, is on the Left Coast, just above Origonaway...!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since it was me speaking, on the West coast, the "other" one is East.

Was commenting since he was asking about Washington DC.. but the thread is about something that happened in Washington state.

Greg


----------

